# Portofino area - Gigging



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

Coming into town for a baseball tournament this Summer. Staying at the Portofino for about 8 days. The area near Portofino looks perfect for gigging. Anyone have any experience gigging in that area? I guess the body of water is Santa Rosa Sound. 

Thanks.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Went this past weekend. Plenty of bait fish but no flatties.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

will you be in a boat, or strolling along?


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

Night Shift said:


> will you be in a boat, or strolling along?


Will be wading. Have a pretty nice hand held LED set up that I will be using. 

Any insight to the area, any decent area in Pensacola, would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------

